# Getrennte Netzwerke mit einem Internetzugang



## Marco-P (11. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,

mein Netzwerk wächst und wächst und momentan sind alle Rechner in einem Netzwerk und alle Benutzen auch den gleichen Internetzugang.

Meine Idee oder Vorstellung ist so in etwa.


```
INTERNET-----------------DSL/Router----------------Router
                             |                       |
                           Switch                 Switch
                             |                       |
                         Computer               Computer
                          Privat                   Firma
```

So in etwa, ich hoffe ich konnte es gut darstellen.
Und welche Hardware nehme ich da am besten?

Das beste wäre es sogar wenn man von der Firma auf Privat zugreifen kann aber nicht von Privat in die Firma. Aber ist kein muss.

Hoffe es interessiert auch andere und es kommen ein paar schöne Ideen zusammen.

MFG Marco.


----------



## Klein0r (11. Juni 2009)

Pack deine "Grafik" mal in code-Tags - dann werden doppelte Leerzeichen auch nicht entfernt


----------



## GalaxyWarrior (2. Juli 2009)

```
INTERNET------DSL-Router
                   |
                   |
                Switch-----------------Router-------Switch-----Rechner Firma
                   |
                   |
             Rechner Privat
```

Wenn jetzt z.b.

```
DSL Router: IP 192.168.1.1/24
Router 192.168.1.2/24 (Privat Netz) Gateway 192.168.1.1
       192.168.2.1/24 (Firmen Netz)
Rechner Privat (192.168.1.3-192.168.1.254)
Rechner Firma (192.168.2.2-192.168.2.254)
```
eingerichtet wäre  und "Router" Gateway für das Firmennetz ist und  SNAT macht, dann kann man vom Firmennetz aufs Privatnetz zugreifen, aber nicht umgekehrt.
Außerdem kann man von beiden Netzen surfen.

Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------

